# Caribe Feeding Video



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice video of my Caribe feeding on some goods, took about 2 days of feeding him to make the video, hope you guys like it.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Cool video....


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

timmy said:


> Cool video....


Thanks.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Very pretty fish! It's very enthusiastic about feeding time, it would seem.

Thanks for sharing. The light really brings out its scales.

-Kamran


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Very pretty fish! It's very enthusiastic about feeding time, it would seem.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. The light really brings out its scales.
> 
> -Kamran


Thanks, he does love to eat, I use one of these led lights, it's cheap really bright and has a 90 plus CRI rating
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-100-Pack-G13-LED-Tube-Light-Lamp-Bulb-T8-4FT-48-20W-3000-4000-5000-6500K-US/162396752113?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=461424678210&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, it definitely does its job.









-Kamran


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ya man... that's a great lookin' fish!


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

Piranha_man said:


> Ya man... that's a great lookin' fish!


Thanks


----------

